# Eye Infection wont go away



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

I recently had my cat on medication to treat her "cat cold" well since then shes developed an infection in her left eye, its red, semi closed, and occassionally has a yellow fluid come from her eye, which i think is responsible for "matting" her eye closed when she sleeps, I was prescribed a cortizone based ointment thats applied directly to the eyeball, but my cat wont have that, she refuses to have anything dropped in or around her eyes, the infection wont get any better without medication I do realize this, what should I do?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

You can't let the cat dictate what treatment she will or won't have; that's your job! 

I've found that the safest and easiest way to apply eye ointment is to squeeze a little out onto your finger; grab the cat's scruff right behind the head; then put your finger on the lower eyelid and sort of "roll" the ointment in. 

Good luck!

Dr. Jean


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for the advice, Im going to try that as soon as I get home from work today.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Siamese Dream, Dr. Jean:

WOW... SAME situation here with Marsh.. i'm very upset about it as well.

His left eye was half-closed, reddish, with red/brown crusted discharge. The second eye is 100% fine. 

Prescribed cortisone oitment right on eyeball, he HATED it. Marsh's usually great about anything we do to him, but this was something out of the ordinary. We got yellow/brown discharge on day 1 from it. Got much worse, it was really bad after 2 days, he kept washing his eye clean from the ointment and irritating it even more, it became shut on that 2nd day when i took him back to the vet. 

Got another medication, a solution, 1 drop 3 times a day, without cortisone. He's doing MUCH better, now on 6th day of this new medication. Doesn't have any problems with eyedropper or having it in his eyes, i actually think he likes it  The eye is beautifully open, but still we see a little bit of the crusted red discharge, not in a great amount, but it's there.

I'm planning to take Marsh back to the vet if it doesn't stop by end of week. 



Keep the updates coming, i want to see your resulution too!


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for the help Dr. Jean, I will definintly keep you updated on the progress, Best of luck to your cat as well, ive tried to take care of this situation on my own, but believe me, when I need some advice or help, you will find me on this forum, im not afraid to ask for help, I dont like to see Luna sick. Thanks again and take care.


----------

